# New site launched! Any feedback on site design & tee designs?



## Addisonclothingc (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm Tom. I've recently launched my site selling my designs & was wondering if you nice people could give me some feedback on the site & designs themselves. The site is addisonclothingco.com (if it's inappropriate to post the link I apologize) 
I tried to keep the site design simple, using only a few colors so as to make the tee shirts stand out on the white background.

Any feedback is appreciated, regards - Tom


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the clean look of the site with the focus on your designs. Your logo is memorable. At first I thought the geometric shapes in your logo represented T's and I liked the idea of an earth covered with T's for a logo but now I'm thinking I may have read too much into it. I don't like the sign in link in the upper left. I think I see why you put it there (it balances the cart link) but I think its too prominent. I assume you'll be adding more designs.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

The only things I think you might change are the background for the white T and maybe adding a larger image of the design. The shirt gets a little lost when the white T is showing. I like clean sites that are easy to navigate and you'e achieved that. Good luck on your line.


----------



## Addisonclothingc (Jan 17, 2015)

Your feedback is much appreciated guys! I agree with the sign in button in the upper corner, I'm removing it as we speak.
The original idea wasn't for the geometric shapes to appear as t shirts but its a very cool idea, might be something to bring into designs in the future, thanks for that.

I agree with the white on white background, I'll work on that.

Have a great day guys!


----------

